# I’m legal!!!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

In my mailbox this morning came my Montana CCW. It took less than a week. WOW! I love Montana!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you. I am glad for ya man. Took me allmost a full 3 months.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

COOL. :smt023 :smt038 :draw: :smt066


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It’s a good thing those prostitution charges didn’t stick. I would have been screwed.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> It's a good thing those prostitution charges didn't stick. I would have been screwed.


 :mrgreen:

Congrats!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

congrads, about time youngin


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations! Welcome to the concealed carry brotherhood. Your family will be much safer now.

May I suggest you take a look-see at these two web sites:

www.combatcarry.com
http://www.usconcealedcarry.com/index.cfm?affID=uscca

You should also get a copy of _Gun Laws of Montana_ by Gary Marbut. Snappy Sport Senter should have it, or if not, you can order it here:

http://www.mtpublish.com/mp/


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Congratulations! Welcome to the concealed carry brotherhood. Your family will be much safer now.
> 
> May I suggest you take a look-see at these two web sites:
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry! Excellant links!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

I saw on another thread a pic of your back yard...man that is the setup I need...I've always wanted to move to Montana....I think I might soon! And hey congrats on your quick CCW.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> In my mailbox this morning came my Montana CCW. It took less than a week. WOW! I love Montana!


Congrats! :draw:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> I saw on another thread a pic of your back yard...man that is the setup I need...I've always wanted to move to Montana....I think I might soon! And hey congrats on your quick CCW.


I saw your profile and saw that your a sheet metal worker. If you do heating and A/C duct work you'd probably find work in the Kalispell area. It's got a lot of new construction going on.

The hills are a little bigger here than Kansas.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I saw your profile and saw that your a sheet metal worker. If you do heating and A/C duct work you'd probably find work in the Kalispell area. It's got a lot of new construction going on.
> 
> The hills are a little bigger here than Kansas.


Yeah ,by jus' a lil bit huh?:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

what are hills?:smt082


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations on getting that permit.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Congratulations, and welcome to the ranks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

